# Weekly Competition 2017-31



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F' R F R' F R U' R'
*2. *R2 U R2 U R U' F U2 F' U'
*3. *F' U F' R F' R U R
*4. *F U R2 U F2 U F R2 F2
*5. *F U' F2 R F' R2 F

*3x3x3
1. *B2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 F' R' B L2 B F' L2 B D U'
*2. *L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' U2 F U' L R' B R' B D2
*3. *R' F2 U2 F2 R' L' D R U D2 F B2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2
*4. *R L U' B2 D F D F D' B2 R2 B' L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 B' R2
*5. *L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L U2 F2 U2 B' R' U2 L' U F D R2 B2 F'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw Rw' R2 B' Fw' Uw F L2 F Rw' U2 B D2 Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 R B' L' Fw F Rw2 Fw2 R Uw' L' F D' Fw' Uw Fw' D Fw' L2 Fw' L F R' Fw
*2. *F R' D2 Uw' U Fw2 F' R' B' Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 U2 L2 R Fw' F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U L R' F' L2 U Fw2 D Uw2 F' Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 U R2 Fw Rw2 R
*3. *Uw' U L2 B' Rw B U' Rw R' U2 R' Uw Rw Uw2 F L B' R2 U F U' R2 B Fw2 Uw' Rw B Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B F2 Uw B' F2 L' Fw2 Rw R2
*4. *Uw' U R2 Fw2 R2 F2 Rw2 F D2 Uw' U2 B2 F D B2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw B L' Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R D2 F Uw' U' F2 R' D' B' F D Rw R Uw U
*5. *B2 D2 B L B2 D' B' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 Uw' U2 B2 F D2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw D' F' L2 Rw' Uw' F' Uw' L2 D U Fw' R2 B2 F D' U' B2 L' U

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 Bw Dw L Lw' Fw Lw2 D' Dw' Lw' B' F2 U2 Fw Uw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw' L' B2 Rw B2 U L' U Bw D2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' B' Dw Uw' Lw2 F Dw' F2 Lw2 Fw Dw' B U R2 D Bw D2 Dw' Lw2 R' Uw2 B F Lw D' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Bw'
*2. *Uw L Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw Lw R D' R' Dw Uw2 Rw' D B2 Dw' Bw D F Rw R2 Uw Lw' B' F' L2 Bw2 F Uw2 L' Dw' Lw' Rw' F Uw2 U' L2 Lw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Lw B' Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw L' Dw' L' Lw' R F Uw U' Fw L F2 D Dw2
*3. *Bw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' F2 L Fw2 D' U' L' Rw Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw' D2 Rw' D Dw' Rw Dw Lw' Uw2 R2 F L D2 Dw' U' R U' B2 R2 D2 U2 Bw' D2 L2 D' F' U' Fw' R' Bw Rw' F' Rw' Fw' L' Lw2 B2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 L2 D' U Lw R2
*4. *Lw R2 Uw2 L2 Lw B2 Lw' R B2 L' Uw' R Dw U2 L Lw' Rw D2 Uw2 L' Lw U' Fw F' D' U Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 Rw' D' U2 Rw Bw' R U' Bw2 Dw Lw' Fw2 U B' F Rw2 Dw U Fw2 F U' Rw2 U R' Dw Uw R2 F' Dw U2
*5. *L2 Bw' Rw Fw2 F D2 L2 U2 B' Bw Fw2 F U' Bw' D Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 F' U2 B L2 D2 U2 B F2 Dw Rw' R2 D Dw2 U Rw' R F2 Dw' Uw' L2 B' Fw' F' L' Fw Lw' D' Bw Uw' R2 D' L' U2 Rw Dw' Uw' Bw2 D

*6x6x6
1. *2L 3R' 3F' F' 3R U2 2B' 2F' 2D' L B2 L' B 2L 3F' L2 R' 3F2 L' 2U' L 2D' 2L2 B' 3F' 2D2 3U' 2U2 3F2 3U' R 2D 2U L' 2R B F2 3R2 R2 2B' 3U' 2L B' F 3U' U2 3R' 2D' 2U 3F F2 U2 2R2 2B' 2R' 3F' U' 2F2 D F D' 3U2 2L2 D' 2D 3U2 U2 3R B2 2L
*2. *L' 2F F2 R D2 2R 3F' 2F 3U 2L' D' 2L2 2R2 2D' 2F2 2R2 2U' U B' 2B2 F2 2D 3F' L 2R2 D U' 3F D 2D' 3U' 2U' 2B 3R2 2B 3R2 3F D 2D2 2F F D' 3U B2 L 2R' R2 2B' 3F' D2 2U2 U' 3R' 2R2 R2 3F2 2D2 2L2 2R2 B 3F2 2L' D2 2L D 2D' U' R' U' 2B
*3. *2R2 R2 D' 3R 2R' 3U2 2L 2U 3F2 D' 2L' U2 3F' D 3R' D' 2B L' 2D2 B2 2D' 2L 3R2 R2 D' 2U 3R 3F' L2 R' 3F2 2F' 3U2 U' R2 2F 2U' B' 3F D2 3U 2U' U2 B' 3R2 3F 2L2 3U2 3R2 2B 3F L' 2R' 3U B2 2D L' 2U2 B2 3F2 L' 2D 2L2 3R' 2U 3R 3F 3R2 3F D2
*4. *2F2 3U2 2U2 2L2 3R 3U F D2 3U L' 2F2 D 3U 3F2 3R2 D' F 2R' B2 3F F' 2L2 2R2 D' 2D2 2U 2B' 2D2 U L2 2U2 2B' 2D2 2U F D L 2L' R2 F' R2 2F2 L 2R 2B' U' 2F 2D 3U' B' 2B F' 3R2 B' 2U 3R2 3U 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 2D 3F' 2F2 2R2 R2 2B 2D' 3U2 R'
*5. *3U 3R 2D' 2R' 2B2 F' 3R' B2 F' L 2B2 2U 2R2 D 2U2 U2 2L 2B R2 2D2 2F2 L 3R2 2R' D L 2L' 2U 2L' 3R' B' 2R 3F2 3R' R' 2D2 U L2 3R 2D 2U' 3R' 2F R2 2U' U' 2L' D2 2D' B2 2U2 F D2 U 3F' 2F2 D' R B2 3F D 2F' D2 2F' F R2 2F 2R2 U' R2

*7x7x7
1. *B2 3B' 2R2 2U' B2 2B' 3F' 2R2 2D' 2L 3F' L B2 2U' B2 U 3L D2 U 2B 3F2 2D2 2U' 3R2 3F' 3R2 2U 3R' R' 2B U2 3F 2L 2B2 2L 2B' L 3R R' 2F' 2R 2B2 2D' 2B' 2D' 3U' U2 2B 2L 2R2 B 2B' L2 3R' R2 D 2D U2 F 2U2 B2 3R' R 2B L2 B' F' 2L2 3L' 2D U' F U' 3R' 3F2 3D B2 2U 3L 2F 2L2 R' 3D2 2U R' 3D' U' F' 3R' F 2U2 2F U 2F2 2D' L2 2R' 2U F 3L2
*2. *2D 2R2 U 3R 2D' 3F 3L2 2F2 2L2 3R2 2D U2 3B' 2F2 3L D 2U 3L' 3R 3F' 3U 3F L 3U' R2 U2 3F L2 2L' R 3B' F' 2R' F' 3U 2B 3F2 3U2 L 2U' L 2U 2F 2D 2R2 2F' 3L D' R 2B U 2L2 2B' 3F2 L' 3R D2 3U 3R R' 2B2 3B 3D L' 3U2 2L' 2D' U 2R' D 2U2 L2 2L 3L 3D' 2F2 F 3D2 L' 2R2 3B2 L 2D 3L' 3F' 2F2 L2 2L 3B2 2F2 F2 L' R' 3B L' F' R2 U 2B D'
*3. *L2 2U2 U L' 2L' R2 3U2 3L 2D2 B 2B2 3D 3B' 3F2 2L 3L' 3F L2 R2 3B2 3F' L 3L R' D2 3R' R 3U2 2B2 2R' D' R' 3B 2F 3D2 U' F2 3D 2R R2 2D2 3F U2 2R' 2F2 2L 3R2 3B2 D 2B2 3F2 D' 3D' 2U U2 B' 3B 2D 2U U 2L2 B2 3R2 3B2 2L2 D 3D2 R 2B2 2L2 B' 2B' 2U' 2L' 2D2 B2 L' 2B' 2L R D2 2L2 3U2 2B' 3L2 R' 2B2 3F' 2F F' 2D B2 2R2 3D2 3F' U2 3B 3F 3D' U2
*4. *2F2 F2 2D' 2F2 2R2 2B' 3B2 2U' 3R' B2 F' D' 2D2 3F' 2D 2B' 3F 2F' F' 3U2 3L U2 2B' 2F F 2R' 2B2 2F2 2L 3R 2U' F' R2 D' 3F D' 3B2 U L 3R 2D R 3F2 R' 2B' 3B' D' 3U2 L2 3U 2L' 3B2 U2 3L' D' 3B 3L F 2D2 3U2 R 2D2 2L2 R 2U' 3L2 3F 2R2 2U 3R' 2R' 3F2 D U 2R 2F' F' L2 3B' F2 2R2 B2 2B' 3B2 F' 3L 2F' L 2F2 2D2 3D' L' 2L' 2D U 2R2 3B2 3R2 3D' L'
*5. *2U' 3L 3R' B2 3F2 2F2 3D' 2R R' 3B2 L 3U B2 2L2 3F 2F' 3U' 2R 2B U' R' 2F 3U 3L 3B' F 3D2 B' 3B2 2F2 3L' 2U 2F2 3L2 R' F' 3L' 3U' 3B2 2U 2R2 2B 3L 3R 3B' 2U' L 3L' 3B2 2R2 R 2F2 3D2 2B 3U 2B2 2R' 2D 3B2 F2 3U' 2F2 F L' 2D2 3B' 3U B 2B2 3B2 F 2U 2F' 3R 2F D' 3D 2B2 3F' 2F 2D' 3B' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 R 3F2 3R' B' 2B 3D' 2F2 D 3U 3B' 2F R' 3U2 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 F R F2 R2 U'
*2. *F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' F' U R
*3. *U2 F R' U2 R2 U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U B2 F' L' U R B' F' L B F2 D' R B' R' F' B D2 U B2 Rw'
*2. *B' D' R D' R B' U F2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 B U' L2 U D F'
*3. *D U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' B R' U' F2 U2 R F2 R F' U2 B' R' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' B' D Uw2 R' D' R2 B Rw2 Fw Rw B L B' L Rw' U' B2 U' B' F2 D' Fw2 R' B2 Rw' B F2 L' Rw' R Uw' B2 Fw F R' U2 L' R Fw
*2. *R2 Fw2 F2 D2 L B L2 B U' L2 B' L Rw' R2 D L2 F' D' F L B2 D2 Uw U' L2 Uw Rw' B Fw D2 Rw2 D' B2 D R' B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2
*3. *L B' Rw Fw' U' Rw Uw B2 Uw' L2 Rw F L B' Rw' R Uw Rw' Uw2 L' B U' Rw2 D2 U Fw L B Uw Rw' F2 Rw' Fw D B Fw R2 F' Rw' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' Uw' Rw Dw2 L' R Bw D' Lw' Rw' Uw L Fw2 Uw2 U' Bw2 D' U2 B Dw Rw' U' L2 D2 Dw' Rw D Uw Rw' F2 Lw2 B' L' Dw2 F Dw2 U Rw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw U Lw' R2 B Dw2 L2 B2 Lw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' R Dw U' L Bw2 D
*2. *Rw2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw L Rw' Dw2 U L' Rw2 R F Dw' R Bw2 L' Bw D' Uw2 L' B' Bw2 D' B2 Fw D Uw2 B' Rw Fw Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' F L Fw' U2 B2 Fw2 R U L2 D2 Lw' R' Fw L' Bw2 Fw2 F' U' L2 Uw' Rw B' Bw F' Dw2
*3. *Uw2 Lw2 Bw Lw B' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 U F' U2 Fw' L2 D L' U' Fw2 R2 F Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw L Rw2 D' Lw' Dw Fw2 Dw2 R2 F L2 Bw U' Bw2 Lw Rw' R' Bw' Uw2 L' Rw2 B' F2 R D' U' L' Lw Rw' Bw U2 Fw2 F' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *L2 2U U2 F2 3U2 U L' D2 2F R' F' 2L 2B' 2D L2 3F F' R2 3U 2B 2R2 2B' 3F 3R 2F2 U2 2L B2 2D2 L' 2D' B' 3F' 2R 3F2 U 3R2 D' 2B' 3F2 F' D U 3R2 D U2 L 2R 2F' R' 3U' U2 2B' 2F2 2D' U' 2R2 2D' 3F2 2F2 2D B2 F 2R' B 2L 2B' 3F 2U2 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L2 3R2 F2 R' 3D 2F 3D' F D2 3L2 R' 3D R' D2 2D2 2B' 2D2 3D' F' 3R' 2F' 3U L2 2R2 2B 2L' D2 L 2R2 2D' 2U' 2B U 3B' 3U F 3L2 3D2 U 2B2 F 3U' 2L' 3R2 3U2 2U' 2L2 2U2 L 2B' 2F' L2 2D L2 2L 3F2 L2 2B2 2U F2 2U' R2 3D 3L' 3R' 2R2 R' B' 3D 2L 3L2 2D' 3B D2 B 2U 3R 3U 3L 2B 2D' 2U 3L 3D2 2B2 R' 2D 3U2 2L' R2 3B 2F2 3R' R2 2U' 2R' 2F 2D' L2 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L' D' F' R' L' U2 L2 U' B D2 F2 R B2 R' F2 B2 R B' F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*2. *U2 L' U R B R' B' F2 L' R F2 B U2 D2 F B2 U2 D' R2 F2 Rw
*3. *R D2 R L U L2 F' L F2 R' L U' F' D2 L2 F B R B2 Rw
*4. *U2 B F U B' R2 B F' U F B2 L F U2 L R' B2 U2 L2 D' Fw Uw2
*5. *U2 F B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B' R2 U' D2 R2 L B D' U2 L2 R' D L2 F2 Rw Uw
*6. *F L U' F' B U R B2 D2 B' R B' D F' L R' D2 F2 U2
*7. *F L' B2 L B F D R' F2 D2 B D2 U2 L' F2 R F L U2 D' B Rw Uw
*8. *F R2 F2 U' D B' F2 L2 D U2 R L' U2 F2 L R2 D' F' R F Rw2 Uw
*9. *F' B' U2 D L' F2 L R' D2 L F' U2 D F2 L U2 D2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*10. *L' U R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' U' B2 U D' R' B U' R U' R L Fw' Uw'
*11. *L2 D' L' F2 B2 L2 R2 U F' U' B2 U R2 U' D2 B F' L' R D R2 Fw Uw
*12. *R2 L U2 R L2 B' D2 U L2 R' B' R2 L' D2 R2 B L' F' L Fw Uw
*13. *F2 D' F2 B' U B' L B F L' U' D F2 R2 U L R2 U2 B Rw' Uw
*14. *B R' F U2 R2 B F' D2 L' D2 R2 U' R2 L' F D' B' D' R' D' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *B2 U2 D R2 F' L U B F' U L R2 D2 B2 F L F2 L' R2 F R2
*16. *L R B R2 L U2 F2 B' D' U' F' L2 B2 R2 U2 R F U' B R2 U' Rw' Uw
*17. *L2 D' R' D F2 U2 F2 L' F' U' B' L2 R' F L2 U2 R' U' F2 L2
*18. *L2 D F' B2 U D' R2 D2 R' U' D F2 U2 D' R' U' D' F' B' D' Fw' Uw'
*19. *L2 F2 U R' U2 D R U2 B U2 D' L' F2 B D F' U R B Rw Uw'
*20. *L2 B R' U' F U' F' R2 L' B F D' R B R2 F2 U' R2 F' D F2 Rw Uw'
*21. *L2 B U2 D' R U' R2 U' R F B2 L' R' F2 R' L U B2 L U' Rw2
*22. *R L2 U' L D U2 F' B2 L2 F2 B' D' B' R L2 B D2 F B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*23. *R L U' B2 D' B2 R' L' D' B' U' F2 B D R U' D L R' F B' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *B U2 B R U2 L D B' F' R D' B' D R U2 D' B2 F' R2 D' Rw
*25. *D2 R' F R' U2 L' U2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 D B2 D R F2 U2 L2 Fw'
*26. *D' F2 L' F2 U' D L' D2 B2 L' B' R D' R' B' U F' B2 U2 D B Rw2 Uw2
*27. *R' B' R2 U' D2 L2 F' U L B D2 F2 U' F' U F2 L2 D' B' L D Rw2
*28. *R2 D F' D' B' L2 F' B U' D R L' F L D' F L R D2 F
*29. *L B2 D R2 U L2 B' D F' U B' R' D F R' D' B2 R2 U2 R' Fw Uw
*30. *B2 R' D' U F' L2 D U2 F2 L' F2 L F' D L2 R B' D' R2 L2 Fw Uw
*31. *D' U2 L2 U2 B2 F U' D2 L' U F' U2 R' D2 R2 F' L U' F' Rw' Uw'
*32. *L2 F' B' L' D2 L2 B L' B' R2 B' R' U F' D R D' F' L D Fw' Uw2
*33. *R2 L F B' R D' R' B2 F D B2 R' U2 L2 R2 D2 F B2 R'
*34. *D2 B U L2 D B F' U' F U L' D' U2 B F' R' U L2 B U
*35. *R B L' D R' F' D2 R2 L D L' R' B' R2 L' F D F' R' L2 Fw Uw
*36. *B2 L' U' D2 R2 U' B' F' D2 R B R' B2 R L2 D U F2 L D Rw Uw
*37. *F D2 R' D' R' L2 U2 B U R' B' U' L B2 F' D2 R U' D R2 Fw Uw2
*38. *F' R' L2 D' B R' D2 R B F D L2 R' U B' F D' R2 D Fw Uw'
*39. *R2 F2 D L R2 B' F L' B D' L2 D R L D2 L2 D2 U' R2 L F2 Rw' Uw2
*40. *F U' F' L' U' R2 D' U2 R U' B F' R' F' D' L D' L U' Rw Uw'
*41. *L2 R B L R' B R' U F2 L2 R2 F D2 L F' R2 B' D R Fw' Uw2
*42. *D2 B F R B F2 L' R2 B' R2 F2 R F D2 L D L2 B F2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *D L2 B2 F' L B' D L' R' B L2 B' L2 B2 D' F' L F2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*44. *L F2 D2 F' R L' F' U2 L' U L' R' F2 U L2 R' U' F2 B2 R Fw'
*45. *R' F D2 L' F' U F D2 F2 U R' U B L' R' F' U F R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *D' R2 F R B D L R2 U2 D B' F U2 L' R2 B2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 Rw
*47. *L2 R F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F B2 U2 L' F R2 F' B L2 R2 D L U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*48. *F2 R' L D' U2 B' L' B' D' L F R' L' B F' D2 F U2 L Fw' Uw
*49. *D2 F' U B2 U2 F' D2 U B L R' U L2 R' D2 B' L' R U' R2 F Rw' Uw
*50. *L' U L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 U R L D2 R B' D L B' L U2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U' B R B2 D2 L2 B' U' R2 D' F
*2. *U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 B L2 U F2 L' R U' R F' R2 D' U' F
*3. *B' L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F L2 R' F R D' F R' U2 B' R B'
*4. *B2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 R2 B F2 L' F D L' R2 D U2 L U F
*5. *L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 D F R' B L D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 R2 F' R' U' F' D B L2 R' B' L2
*2. *L B2 L2 U2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R B L2 U' F L D2 B2 U' L' D2
*3. *B2 F R2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 U B' R2 U B2 L D2 L' D
*4. *F U B2 U R' D R2 F2 L' F R2 U B2 U' D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2
*5. *L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B' F2 U' F L' D R B R F D' L U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' F2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B R F R F' L D2 B U R2 U
*2. *U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U L' B D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L D U2
*3. *F D' R' L D L' F2 R2 L U D2 F D2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F'
*4. *F2 L2 D' U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 R U2 F2 L U' L2 B D' R2 U
*5. *B D2 B' U R' F2 L' B' R F' D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D F B2 R' L B2 L B' R2 U D' R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D2 R2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 R' F R2 F R U' R U'
*3. *R' F2 L F D' F' R B U L' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 D L2
*4. *L Rw' F' L U' R2 D2 B' L' F' R2 Fw2 Uw' L Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' U' Fw2 D' B2 D2 L' D' Uw2 R' F L2 R Fw' L2 D' U' Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U' R2 U' R F' U2 F' R' U'
*3. *F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F D' L' F' R D L2 F2 L2 B R2
*4. *B2 F2 R Uw B Rw' Fw2 L' F' Uw2 B2 Fw F D2 U B2 F Uw' U2 R' F2 D2 Rw' D' R Uw2 B Fw F2 D2 Rw' B2 D Uw' B' U2 Rw D B2 L'
*5. *Fw Uw' L' D B' F2 R' D' Fw2 F Dw U2 Lw2 D2 Rw R' Uw Lw2 Bw' Dw L' Rw2 D U2 B' Bw Fw F' Rw F' U B' Lw' Rw R D Lw' B Uw2 Rw' D' L B Dw2 B2 L B Bw2 Fw Lw2 B2 F L Lw Rw B' F' L Lw Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' F R' U2 F2 U' F' R
*3. *D2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 F2 D F' D F2 L' U' R F U
*4. *Fw' D' U' B' Uw U2 F' D' Rw' Uw' U L' R D2 L2 B F Uw Fw2 L2 D2 B D Fw2 F2 D U B' F Uw L2 F' Uw' Fw' L2 R Uw L2 Fw Rw'
*5. *Fw2 D' L2 Lw2 Rw Fw' L2 Bw' Fw' D2 Rw' Fw Lw' R2 F2 L U Bw' Rw Bw' Rw' Dw U' Bw' Rw Fw2 D U2 Rw' R2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 Fw' R2 Dw' Bw Uw B Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 R' D' B2 Rw' F2 Rw' Dw Uw F2 L2 Fw2 Lw' Bw' Rw Bw'
*6. *B' 3U2 L' 2D U' 3F' 3R' 3F' L' 2R' 3F' 2R' F2 3R' 3F' 2D2 U 3R' 2U2 R2 U 3F L' 3R U' 3R2 2R 2F' D 2B2 2R 2B' 3F U2 L 3U2 3R' 3U' U' 3F 2L R 3F2 F' 2L' 2B2 F' 2R B2 R2 B' 2F F' 2U2 R B F 2D 2R 3U2 3R2 B2 2F2 2D2 2B' 2D 2R2 R B' 3U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R2 F R' U2 F' U' F' R U2
*3. *R' F2 R' D2 R F2 L' F2 R' F2 R' D B R D2 U F' R' B U' F2
*4. *Uw2 B' D B D2 Uw2 Fw2 U F2 R2 U' B' F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 B Fw F2 U' L2 F' D Fw' Rw R2 D' Uw' B2 L' Uw B' Fw' U2 Fw L' D B2 Fw2
*5. *L Lw' Rw2 U2 Bw D B' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Rw' Dw' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F L' R' U2 Fw L Fw' Lw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw L Lw Fw D' Uw' B2 Bw2 F' L2 B Fw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 B Dw B2 L' Lw' R B2 R Uw Lw' Rw R' D' U2 Lw' Rw' B'
*6. *2B2 2F' F' 2L 2R B 2B 3U2 2U2 2B' F2 U2 3R 3U 2R2 D' 3U' 2L B' 3R2 3U2 2L 3R2 F2 2D' L' 3F' 2U' L2 2L2 3F' R 2B' L' 2U2 B 2R' 2U 2F 2L' U' 2L2 2B' D' R' 2B2 2U' L2 3F2 2U' 2F' 2D 3R F' D' R' 2D 2B' 2D2 2U2 U' 2R' R2 3U' B' 2B' F 3U 2B2 F2
*7. *2F' 3U' 2B2 3F2 F2 2L' D' U L2 2L 3L2 R 2F2 2D R D2 2U' 2L 3U' 2B2 F' L' 2R' U2 L 2D2 2R R' B' 2B2 3B2 D 2D2 3D' 2U' U2 2L2 D' 3U2 3F 3L 2R' D2 2D' 3F2 3R2 2D' 3B 3D 3B 3R D' 2D L' 2R2 R' D 2L' 2R R2 2B' 3B2 2D' U 2R U2 3B 2L' 2U 3B2 U2 2R' R' 2D 3L2 3B' L' 2L 3R' 2U L' 2R' 3U' 3L 3R' 2R2 D' 3D' U2 2L' 2F2 F' 3R' 2F2 3R2 R' 3F' 2D2 3B2 3F'

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR0+ DL6+ UL5+ U1- R3- D3- L2- ALL3+ y2 U2- R6+ D1- L2- ALL0+ DR
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL1- U0+ R3- D5+ L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R4- D1- L6+ ALL5- DL
*3. *UR1- DR1+ DL0+ UL1- U4+ R0+ D0+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R3+ D4+ L3- ALL0+ UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR6+ DR2- DL6+ UL5+ U2+ R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4- D4- L5+ ALL1+ UR
*5. *UR3- DR2+ DL3+ UL0+ U1- R5- D5+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R0+ D4+ L3+ ALL5+ UR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L B' L U B' L U' l' r' b u
*2. *B' L' R' L U' L B l r b u
*3. *L R' L' B R B' U' L' l r' b'
*4. *U' L U' L' R' U' R' L l'
*5. *L' B' R' B' L' U B' U l' r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(4, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, -2)
*4. *(6, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, -3) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R U' L B' L B' L' U' B' U'
*2. *B' R' L' U' R B' U B' U' B' U'
*3. *L' B R L' B' U' R' B' R' B' U'
*4. *B' U R U' L R U' R B' U'
*5. *L R L B' R' L' R U L B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *B L2 B' F' U2 L2 F' U2 B D2 U R B' D' U B' L D2 R2 B'
*4. *R U B2 Fw2 L' Rw' D2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw B D B2 F' L' F2 L2 Fw D' R D Fw' D Rw2 Uw Fw Uw' Fw' Rw U2 F' L Rw R' U' B2 L2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *Rw' D' Rw Uw2 F2 D Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 U L Lw Rw R' D' B' Dw Uw Lw Rw2 Fw' F' Uw' Lw' B' L' D' Lw Rw' B2 Bw Uw2 Lw' F' U' Bw Fw D Dw U Lw U' L2 Lw Rw B Fw F2 Lw U' Fw2 L2 U' L' B F' Uw L' Dw
*OH. *U F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R B' L U2 L F' U R2 F2 U F
*Clock. *UR2- DR4- DL3- UL4+ U5+ R1+ D1- L2- ALL2- y2 U6+ R1+ D2+ L4+ ALL3- UR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U R L R' U' R' B' l u
*Skewb. *L U R L' R' B' U L U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 4)


----------



## muchacho (Aug 1, 2017)

*2x2*: (5.93), 7.32, 6.93, 8,94, (15.68) = *7.73*
*3x3*: 18.69, (17.08), (26.43), 18.35, 19.49 = *18.84
3x3OH*: 32.38, (35.02), 29.31, 28.90, (27.61) = *30.20*


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Aug 1, 2017)

3x3 : 28.13, (25.53), (29.21), 26.40, 28.16 = 27.56 (pb at weekly comp)
3x3OH : (1:36.12), 1:17.59, 1:10.15, (1:08.37), 1:08.64 = 1:12.13


----------



## arquillian (Aug 1, 2017)

2x2: (3.53), 2.81, 2.97, 2.31, (1.29) = 2.70
3x3: 10.30, (11.36), (8.71), 9.21, 9.23 = 9.58 //sub 10 avg after a fairly long time
OH: (18.93), 20.47, 22.35, 19.15, (23.69) = 20.66
3BLD: 49.67 [15.40], 39.46 [11.59], 36.12 [11.49]
feet: (1:32.57), 1:29.40, 1:20.27, 1:26.37, (1:08.27) = 1:25.35
Haven't touched anything except a 3x3 for a while, it shows...
4x4: (43.86), (49.98), 46.60, 44.66, 44.79 = 45.35
5x5: 1:24.44, 1:29.26, (1:34.51), 1:28.63, (1:19.36) = 1:27.44
6x6: 2:33.39, (2:20.44), 2:31.72, (2:44.44), 2:40.24 = 2:35.12
7x7: (4:00.02), 3:51.25, 3:31.12, (3:29.43), 3:36.42 = 3:39.60
2BLD: 18.10 [4.96], 12.52[3.93], 9.93 [3.08]
4BLD: 6:01.99 [3:18.73], 4:29.90 [2:09.24], DNS
5BLD: 13:36.16 [5:13.95], DNS, DNS
MBLD: 10/10 14:45.94 [7:48.52]
mega: 1:15.86, (1:39.28), 1:23.64, (1:13.04), 1:26.19 = 1:21.90
pyra: (7.51), 7.18, 6.24, (4.33), 6.94 = 6.79
sq1: 21.05, 22.30, (17.86), (24.23), 18.50 = 20.62
MTS: 46.50, 1:06.35, (36.51), (1:29.05), 48.01 = 53.62
skewb: 13.69, 13.44, (18.38), (9.61), 12.81 = 13.31
Relays:
2-4: 1:07.74
2-5: 2:26.54
2-6: 4:55.21
2-7: 8:54.14
Mini Guildford: 6:29.20
FMC: 37 //7 min with regular cfop lol


Spoiler



R B' L' D' L' B2 L2 F L B2 L' F' L B' //cross+2 14/14
F' R F2 L' F L R2 D R D' //last two pairs and force OLL skip 10/24
x R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 U' //G perm 13/37


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 1, 2017)

*2x2: 4.91* // (5.92), 5.60, 4.13, 4.99, (3.74)
*3x3: 25.83* // 28.08+, 23.93, 25.48, (29.45), (22.94)
*Pyraminx: 7.05* // 6.69, (7.90), 7.68, (3.79), 6.77


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 1, 2017)

*4x4x4*: (1:50.53), 1:30.98, (1:25.92), 1:35.90, 1:34.69 = *1:33.86
5x5x5*: 3:14.17, 3:19.67, (3:32.01), 3:14.34, (3:08.15) = *3:16.06
7x7x7*: (8:54.52), (7:53.68), 8:26.46, 8:45.27, 8:43.60 = *8:38.45
3x3x3 with feet*: (2:16.86), 1:39.71, 2:15.03, (1:20.40), 2:10.61 = *2:01.79
6x6x6*: (5:56.43), 5:35.29, 5:43.16, 5:37.29, (5:26.82) = *5:38.59
2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:03.24*; 18.31, 33.15, 1:38.67, 2:47.49, 5:45.79
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20:52.85*; 8.53, 37.01, 1:30.68, 3:08.61, 6:28.85, 8:59.14
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:51.44*; 10.65, 36.18, 1:31.24, 3:33.36
*2-3-4 Relay*: *2:24.17*; 19.00, 33.02, 1:32.15
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:39.81), 1:07.95, (54.06), 1:35.21, 1:05.18 = *1:16.12
3x3x3*: (40.21), 38.88, 33.59, (29.73), 37.00 = *36.50*


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 1, 2017)

*2x2: *6.67, (8.99), 5.55, (4.73), 4.75 = *5.66 *_// comp pb average_
*3x3: *21.22, (25.88+), 19.63, (16.74), 18.64* = 19.83 *_// comp pb single and average_
*4x4: *(1:37.30), (1:19.50), 1:32.24, 1:28.75, 1:27.21 = *1:29.40 *_// comp pb single and overall pb average._
*5x5: *(3:41.53), 3:41.96, 4:08.93, (4:17.07), 3:42.56 = *3:51.15 *_// comp pb single and overall pb average_
*6x6: *(12:50.62), 10:44.62, (8:01.91), 9:21.14, 9:10.20 = *9:45.33 *_// First 6x6 solves in a while, but overall pb single and average._
*3x3 One Handed: *54.59, (59.78), (42.90), 51.67, 58.74 = *55.00*_ // comp pb single and overall pb average._
*2-3-4 Relay = 2:19.17 *_// Comp pb_
*2-3-4-5 Relay = 6:30.07 *_// Comp pb_
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay = 14.50.55 *_// comp pb_
*Clock: *(40.94), 31.67, 30.05, 32.65, (25.17) *= 31.46 *_// Comp pb single and average_
*Megaminx: *(6:17.19), 5:00.58, (4:30.47), 4:38.19, 4:48.21 *= 4:48.99 *_// Overall PB single and average (dont practice mega at all)_
*Pyraminx: *15.44, (9.01), 12.59, 9.35, (15.53) *= 12.46 *_// Comp PB single and average_
*Square-1: *(50.01), 1:41.34, 1:22.67, (1:57.28), 1:03.25 *= 1:22.42 *_// Overall PB Single and average_
*Skewb: *10.03, (10.14), (8.08), 9.56, 9.11 *= 9.57 *_// Comp PB Single and average_
*FMC = 58 *_// comp pb_
*Mini Guildford = 18:12.86 *_// comp pb, should have been 16-15 mins but i messed up squan parity. I suck at squan

_


Spoiler: FMC Solution



// inspection

U2 D' B' R2 L' D' // cross

U L U L' // first pair

F U F' U F' U F // second pair

U F U' F' // Third pair

U B U' B' // fourth pair

F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // first look oll

y2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune, second look

y R' U' R F2 R' U R d R2 U' R2' U' R2 // optimal y perm


_


_


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 1, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:09.97, (1:13.88), 1:08.72, 1:08.53, (1:06.58) = 1:09.07 eh
3x3x3: (12.44), 13.21, (13.40), 13.33, 13.38 = 13.31 eh #consistency
5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(1:18:33.18[58:41.00]), DNF(1:04:47.76[44:08.74]), DNF(58:06.49[35:03.21]) = DNF Yay sub hour
New memo order  (+C, wings, midges, corners, xC as opposed to xC first). Sooo much faster. I think I actually might have used it before but forgot to when I picked 5BLD back up.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 2, 2017)

2x2: 6.30, (6.69), 6.00, 4.27, (3.54) = 5.52
3x3: (14.77), 17.61, (18.00), 16.26, 17.08 = 16.98
4x4: 1:07.21, 1:08.40, (1:09.82), 1:06.92, (58.98) = 1:07.51
2x2 BLD: (DNF), (DNF), 15.28 = 15.28
3x3 OH: 52.78, 43.58, (52.88), 43.27, (42.68) = 46.54
2-4 Relay: 1:33.37
Pyraminx: 9.85, 11.68, 10.06, (8.44), (12.67) = 10.53
Skewb: 14.73, (22.61), 16.27, (14.12), 15.76 = 15.59

Nice new timer interface. I love it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Nice new timer interface. I love it.



Thank you. We're still working on it, so it's still a bit rough around the edges - please excuse any problems you might still run into with it for now - treat it as experimental. I will make an announcement when it's fully done. Hopefully sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 2, 2017)

*3x3:* (13.71), 16.27, (19.34), 14.45, 17.31 = *16.01
5x5:* (2:47.88), (2:12.69), 2:36.87, 2:22.10, 2:34.02 = *2:31.00
2x2:* 5.75, 4.18, (10.39), 5.14, (3.86) = *5.03*


----------



## Leandro Carvalho (Aug 3, 2017)

*2x2:* 9.10, 9.54, 12.24, (15.40), (9.06) = 11.06
*3x3:* 22.54, 21.59, 20.11, (25.19), (21.20) = 22.12


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm having problems logging in to the site. I created an account but when I try to enter my username and password it says I "failed to log in." Any help?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm sorry - I was making some changes that invalidated logins for a short time, but I think it should be working again now - please let me know if it's still not working.


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 4, 2017)

*3x3: *22.52, (24.54), (20.32), 21.55, 20.34 = 21.48


----------



## DuLe (Aug 4, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *39*



Spoiler: Solution



*L' F R F' D2 B2 L U L' D' L U' L' F' L F2 L F2 D2 F' D R F R' F D' F D F2 D' F' U' F D F' U R F2 R'*

N: R F' D2 B2 // 2x2x2
N: D' F' L2 (P: F' L) // 2x2x3
N: _L'_ F2 L F2 D' // F2L-1
N: _D'_ F' D R F R' F D' F D F R F2 R' // -5C
Skeleton:
L' F R F' D2 B2 _D'_ * F' L F2 L F2 D2 F' D R F R' F D' F D F ** R F2 R'
* _D_ L U L' D' L U' L' // 2C
** _F_ D' F' U' F D F' U // 3C


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 4, 2017)

2x2: (12.45), 15.28, 14.46, 13.54, (28.00) = 14.43

3x3: 22.56, 25.79, 22.71, (34.43), (21.69) = 23.69

4x4: (3:32.64), (2:18.34), 2:26.53, 2:40.48, 2:30.68 = 2:32.57


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 4, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> -snip a doodle-


Format should be: 2x2: (12.45), 15.28, 14.46, 13.54, (28.00) = 14.43

(OCD got the best of me, haha)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 4, 2017)

weatherman223 said:


> Format should be: 2x2: (12.45), 15.28, 14.46, 13.54, (28.00) = 14.43
> 
> (OCD got the best of me, haha)


Ok, I will change it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> I tried again today, still didn't work.


I'll try to fix this for you; let's take it to PMs.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 4, 2017)

*2x2: 4.94*
4.03, 5.13, 4.66, 7.88, 5.02

* 
3x3: 17.00*
16.70, 17.10, 17.19, 17.87, 16.25

*4x4*: *1:36.97*
1:27.70, 1:39.72, 1:43.49, 1:44.63, 1:18.89

* 5x5*: *2:49.92*
2:40.87, 3:00.27, 2:27.87, 2:52.63, 2:56.26

*6x6:* 6:36.79
6:45.77, 7:08.61, 6:36.94, 5:37.55, 6:27.65

*3BLD: 2:12.68*
2:12.68, DNF, DNF

*FMC: 38 Moves*
Inspection: X Y'
D' F2 B D' 4.00 2X2X2 
U' R' U' 3.00 2X2X3 
F' R F2 U F U2 6.00 1X1X2 
R * F' 1.00 F2L-1 
L' B' U' B U' L F U F' U2 10.00 L4E 
*R' B2 R F # R' B2 R F2 6.00 Insertion 
# D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R 8.00 Insertion

Solution: 
D' F2 B D' U' R' U' F' R F2 U F U2 R B2 R F D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R B2 R F2 L' B' U' B U' L F U F' U2

*





*


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 5, 2017)

*2x2: 5.37*, 9.74, 5.94, *11.70*, 7.02 = *7.57* // Bad 
*3x3: *16.24, 16.22, 15.63, *14.32*, *21.40 = 16.03 *// Not bad.
*4x4: *1:04.83, *1:14.93*, *58.48*, 1:02.65, 1:07.84 = *1:05.11 *// Decent 
*2x2 BLD: 59.98[32.32*], DNF(1:06.86)[33.49], DNF(1:24.65)[44.62] = *59.98 *// First sub-1 online 
*3x3 BLD: *DNF(9:29.69)[6:08.20 Messed up on memo. Missing one edge and 2 corners], DNF(8:29.69)[5:04.67 Messed up all], *DNF(5:36.68)[3:46.21 Miss one corner and one flipped edge.] *// Dammit
*Pyraminx: 25.03*, 10.41, 11.56, *10.38*, 14.79 = *12.25 *// An improvement 
*Skewb: *17.67, *25.25*, *14.55*, 14.61, 24.18 = *18.82 *// Bad 
*2+3+4 Relay: 1.32.99 *// Nice


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 5, 2017)

*3BLD: *39.05, 20.87[2 flipped edges], DNF(37.27)= 39.05
*3x3: *20.25, 12.88, 15.05, 12.64, 15.56= 14.50


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 5, 2017)

*2X2*: 5.793, 9.355, 8.570, 5.875, 4.835 = 6.746
*3x3*: 15.137, 15.734, 14.816, 15.385, 16.836 = 15.418
*3x3OH*: 42.689, 46.290, 33.521, 37.057, 45.909 = 41.885
*4X4*: 1:43.716,:1:19.604, 1:31.775, 1:23.449 = 1:24.942


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 6, 2017)

2x2: 5.03, 4.41, 4.62, 5.23, 3.63 = 4.69
3x3: 14.08, 16.34, 11.84, 11.68, 15.45 = 13.79 //crap


----------



## Poketube6681 (Aug 6, 2017)

*
2x2*: (4.05), 5.79, 4.84, 5.13, (9.51) = 5.25 (I usually get sub-4)

*3x3*: 18.96, 19.19, (21.43), (17.29), 18.42 = 18.85 (usually sub-18)

*4x4*: 1:31.36, (1:50.86), 1:36.99, 1:29.47, (1:24.33) = 1:32.60 (not too bad)

*3x3 OH*: 37.65, 33.97, (41.94), (32.87), 40.10 = 37.24 (Second ever sub-40 oh ao5)

*Skewb*: 10.66, (18.54), 9.89, (9.07), 11.71 = 10.75 (good? idk.)

*Pyra*: (16.41), 13.44, 15.09, (8.80), 12.38 = 13.63 (see above notes)

*2-3-4 relay*: 2:13.63 (i usually get mid 1:50's)


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 6, 2017)

MBLD: 9/10 12:20 // memo was 5:55


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 6, 2017)

I really dont feel like competing this week lol.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 6, 2017)

3x3: 13.220, (12.027), 13.186, (18.473+), 14.283 = 13.563


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 7, 2017)

2x2: 6.36, 5.38, 7.19, (4.96), (5.54+2=7.54) = 6.31
3x3: 17.53, (18.32), (15.68), 16.67, 17.39 = 17.19
4x4: 1:23.31, (1:58.76), (1:15.99), 1:30.95, 1:31.09 = 1:28.45 (YES!)
Pyraminx: 11.94, (17.16), 12.74, (9.75), 12.92 = 12.53


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I really dont feel like competing this week lol.



And you really needed to post that to the world?


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 7, 2017)

*3x3x3*
1. 22.41
2. 22.70
3. (24.83)
4. (17.46)
5. 22.44
= *22.51 ao5*

*2x2x2*
1. 5.93
2. 5.50
3. (8.69)
4. (4.75)
5. 5.05
= *5.49 ao5*


----------



## Speedy (Aug 7, 2017)

2x2: (9.21), 8.25, 9.16, 9.14, (6.25) = 8.85
3x3: 46.12, 43.93, (42.87), (48.66), 43.29 = 44.45
Pyraminx: 14.79, 15.86, 14.67, (12.26), (16.45) = 15.10
Skewb: (18.29), 15.38, 15.74, (9.20), 14.63 = 15.25


----------



## OJ Cubing (Aug 7, 2017)

5x5: 2:09.59, (2:06.49), (2:39.16), 2:14.29, 2:21.03 = 2:14.97


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 7, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.24), (2.76), 6.05, 3.27, 5.55* = 4.96
3x3: *14.55, 15.76, (13.04), (17.23), 17.15 *= 15.82
4x4: *(1:19.31), 1:12.10, 1:08.70, (1:04.15), 1:08.69* = 1:09.83
3x3OH: *39.89, (40.95), 38.91, 40.69, (38.14)* = 39.84
Pyraminx: *3.46, (5.09), 4.79, (2.58), 4.18* = 4.15 
Square-1: *(46.53), (1:13.51), 49.86, 52.08, 49.72* = 50.55
Skewb: *13.63, (9.59), 12.21, 11.76, (17.85)* = 12.54
2-3-4 Relay: 1:44.89*


----------



## Hucklebberry (Aug 7, 2017)

hello, how should I format my results?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2017)

Hucklebberry said:


> hello, how should I format my results?


The formats other people above are using are fine - copy someone else's and I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 7, 2017)

2x2x2: (6.61), 6.32, 6.55, (4.09), 5.65-> 6.17
3x3x3: (18.52), 14.63, 15.95, 17.62, (14.55)-> 16.07
4x4x4: 1:22.89, 1:17.58, (1:04.35), 1:26.69, (1:27.06)-> 1:22.39
5x5x5: 2:35.11, (2:55.30), (2:30.77), 2:35.75, 2:44.89-> 2:38.58
7x7x7: 8:28.73, (8:47.94), 8:35.94, 8:19.91, (8:09.83)-> 8:28.19
2x2x2BLD: 1:03.61, 1:04.24, DNF-> 1:03.61
3x3x3BLD: 4:22.62, 3:57.94, 4:14.22-> 3:57.94
3x3x3OH: 30.79, 32.14, (33.23), 28.82, (25.29)-> 30.58
3x3 MTS: (1:37.34), 1:31.47, (1:08.42), 1:15.71, 1:20.49-> 1:22.56
234-> 1:52.82
2345-> 4:41.04
megaminx: 2:42.41, (2:47.51), 2:26.97, (2:25.51), 2:25.84-> 2:31.74
sq-1: 52.60, (34.64), 45.39, (1:01.90), 42.21-> 46.73
skewb: 9.82, 9.16, (6.23), 9.36, (12.64)-> 9.45
FMC: 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B' L2 R B' F' D' F' L2 R' D2 R F D F2 D F' R' D' R D' R' D' R L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' F2 L'

premoves: F2 L'
B' L2 R B' //2x2x2
F' D' F' L2 //2x2x3
R' D2 R F D F //f2l-1
F D F' R' D' R D' R' D' R * D2 //all but 3 corners
correction

insertion: * L U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 (2 moves canceled)


----------



## Alea (Aug 7, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.58, (5.66), (8.74), 6.05, 5.81 => *6.48
3x3:* 20.05, (13.45), 15.01, (22.65), 15.32=>*16.80
4x4:* (1:06.69), 1:15.70, (1:28.74), 1:17.42, 1:15.76=> *1:16.30
5x5:* (2:02.22), (2:32.46), 2:15.79, 2:17.00, 2:20.48=> *2:17.76
6x6:* (4:56.26), 4:36.21, (4:20.00), 4:41.99, 4:24.19=> *4:34.14
7x7:* (7:18.04), (6:13.83), 6:34.58, 6:21.51, 6:31.29=> *6:29.13
2-4: 1:52.23
2-5: 4:21.13
2-6: 8:23.29
2-7: 14:58.98*
*Mega:* 2:12.84, (1:55.69), (2:19.37), 2:12.03, 2:00.69=> *2:08.52
Pyra: *8.11, (12.37), 11.91, (6.99), 10.40=>* 10.14
SQ-1:* 1:12.94, (1:29.33), 47.91, (43.66), 50.07=>*56.98
Skewb:* (9.91), 16.47, 13.00, (17.00), 14.76=> *14.75*


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 7, 2017)

2 more hours to submit! Very excited to see how i did, first comp that i actually tried, haha.

Next comp doing blind. had no time this time


----------



## Edmund (Aug 7, 2017)

3x3- 19.09
18.96, (20.33), (18.13), 20.03, 18.28

2x2- 5.60
(4.21), (6.59), 5.08, 6.27, 5.46


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2017)

I competed in all but one of the events this week - it's been a long time since I've done that!

I really need to get a kilominx!!!

Just to let you all see what's coming soon (hopefully in the next couple of weeks) for the competition website, here's an approximation of what it's going to look like if you compete in most of the events for the week:


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Sorry I am late! I will just do Pyra.
3.40 6.88 7.64 3.52 7.33


----------



## sqAree (Aug 8, 2017)

*2x2:* (DNF(5.07)), 4.26, 7.96, (3.82), 6.43 = *6.22
3x3:* 14.55, (15.57), 12.40, 14.71, (11.47) = *13.89
4x4:* 1:06.04, (1:15.33), 1:00.50, (54.15), 1:02.35 = *1:02.97
5x5:* 2:33.56, 2:44.13, 2:38.88, (2:31.00), (3:04.01) = *2:38.86
6x6:* (6:55.40), 5:57.69, (5:28.36), 5:57.02, 5:39.89 = *5:51.54
7x7:* 8:27.21, 8:42.31, (9:39.45), (8:19.88), 8:25.68 = *8:31.73
OH:* 20.96, (24.93), (17.23), 19.68, 23.71 = *21.45
Feet:* 2:51.18, (DNF(3:25.32)), 2:14.94, (1:56.41), 2:06.64 = *2:24.26
2-4:* *1:21.27
Clock:* 19.04, (17.19), (DNF(19.56)), 19.37, 26.88 = *21.77
Kilo:* 1:24.43, (1:25.47), 1:21.90, 1:17.16, (1:11.96) = *1:21.17
Pyra:* 7.91, 7.12, (6.81), 8.87, (9.74) = *7.97
Skewb:* (35.01), 27.20, 28.63, (9.46), 20.32 = *25.39*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2017)

Results for week 31: congrats to arquillian, Sean and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(59)

 2.18 Eric Lentzon
 2.30 Sean Hartman
 2.36 Isaac Lai
 2.36 turtwig
 2.57 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.68 applezfall
 2.70 arquillian
 2.85 JustinTimeCuber
 2.87 cuberkid10
 3.16 FastCubeMaster
 3.30 jaysammey777
 3.64 PessiA04
 3.90 qaz
 3.95 pjk
 4.25 DGCubes
 4.45 Jonsa87
 4.69 TheRubiksCombo
 4.73 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.88 TasseRasse
 4.91 Dale Nash
 4.94 kbrune
 4.95 João Santos
 4.96 CornerCutter
 5.02 willtri4
 5.02 T1_M0
 5.14 obelisk477
 5.20 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.25 Poketube6681
 5.38 Kenneth Svendson
 5.45 typeman5
 5.49 jschwarz21
 5.52 LostGent
 5.52 LegendaryMJS
 5.60 Edmund
 5.66 weatherman223
 5.76 MASTERMIND2368
 5.76 Moonwink Cuber
 6.17 Bogdan
 6.22 sqAree
 6.48 Alea
 6.57 The Blockhead
 6.62 ELRyan
 6.74 Agguzi
 6.94 JoshuaStacker
 7.03 Hucklebberry
 7.10 Kian
 7.33 muchacho
 7.57 GarethBert11
 7.75 theos
 7.80 NoProblemCubing
 8.30 Bubbagrub
 8.76 Mike Hughey
 8.85 Speedy
 9.86 Killernerd24
 10.29 Leandro Carvalho
 11.77 arbivara
 11.86 MatsBergsten
 12.63 Jacck
 14.43 greentgoatgal
*3x3x3 *(71)

 8.48 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.41 cuberkid10
 9.43 Isaac Lai
 9.58 arquillian
 9.75 JustinTimeCuber
 9.79 Sean Hartman
 9.95 Eric Lentzon
 9.97 FastCubeMaster
 10.55 qaz
 10.59 SirAD
 10.74 jaysammey777
 10.83 DGCubes
 10.93 typeman5
 11.29 Keroma12
 11.77 turtwig
 11.89 JustAnotherGenericCu
 13.19 LostGent
 13.31 GenTheThief
 13.56 Ordway Persyn
 13.71 Kian
 13.79 TheRubiksCombo
 13.89 sqAree
 14.44 Kenneth Svendson
 14.50 Daniel Lin
 14.84 obelisk477
 15.11 MASTERMIND2368
 15.41 Agguzi
 15.81 Killernerd24
 15.82 CornerCutter
 15.99 YoAkshYo
 16.01 willtri4
 16.03 GarethBert11
 16.07 Bogdan
 16.31 Metallic Silver
 16.56 Jonsa87
 16.60 TasseRasse
 16.67 T1_M0
 16.79 Alea
 16.98 LegendaryMJS
 17.00 kbrune
 17.07 Corner Twist Cubing
 17.12 João Santos
 17.20 Moonwink Cuber
 17.48 Tx789
 18.84 muchacho
 18.86 Poketube6681
 19.09 Edmund
 19.16 applezfall
 19.53 NoProblemCubing
 19.83 weatherman223
 19.97 Mike Hughey
 20.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.03 Hucklebberry
 21.47 xbrandationx
 21.78 Leandro Carvalho
 22.52 jschwarz21
 22.96 kprox1994
 23.69 greentgoatgal
 24.99 ELRyan
 25.83 Dale Nash
 25.97 theos
 26.01 The Blockhead
 26.54 Bubbagrub
 27.56 Aaditya Sikder
 27.76 w!LDd0G
 31.07 MatsBergsten
 33.46 [email protected]
 33.58 Jacck
 36.49 One Wheel
 40.07 JoshuaStacker
 44.45 Speedy
*4x4x4*(44)

 36.38 cuberkid10
 37.26 Isaac Lai
 39.53 Tommy Kiprillis
 39.74 Eric Lentzon
 40.20 jaysammey777
 40.32 Sean Hartman
 42.68 FastCubeMaster
 44.71 qaz
 45.35 arquillian
 49.21 SirAD
 53.03 Keroma12
 53.03 JustinTimeCuber
 53.23 Jonsa87
 53.53 DGCubes
 56.62 Kian
 56.81 typeman5
 59.47 Killernerd24
 1:01.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.12 obelisk477
 1:02.96 sqAree
 1:04.49 João Santos
 1:05.11 GarethBert11
 1:07.51 LegendaryMJS
 1:08.27 T1_M0
 1:09.83 CornerCutter
 1:12.89 MASTERMIND2368
 1:16.29 Alea
 1:20.61 The Blockhead
 1:22.39 Bogdan
 1:28.45 Moonwink Cuber
 1:28.58 Mike Hughey
 1:29.40 weatherman223
 1:32.61 Poketube6681
 1:33.86 One Wheel
 1:34.78 applezfall
 1:35.02 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:36.97 kbrune
 1:39.33 Hucklebberry
 1:41.89 NoProblemCubing
 1:43.07 Bubbagrub
 1:44.43 theos
 2:02.35 Jacck
 2:10.32 MatsBergsten
 2:32.56 greentgoatgal
*5x5x5*(28)

 1:11.90 Eric Lentzon
 1:19.57 Isaac Lai
 1:20.02 Sean Hartman
 1:25.15 jaysammey777
 1:26.77 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:27.25 qaz
 1:27.44 arquillian
 1:37.50 Keroma12
 1:49.64 Killernerd24
 1:50.12 Jonsa87
 1:54.52 Kian
 1:57.07 obelisk477
 2:05.42 João Santos
 2:14.97 OJ Cubing
 2:17.76 Alea
 2:30.17 The Blockhead
 2:31.00 willtri4
 2:38.58 Bogdan
 2:38.86 sqAree
 2:40.94 Mike Hughey
 2:41.04 T1_M0
 2:49.92 kbrune
 3:16.06 One Wheel
 3:26.59 theos
 3:27.81 MatsBergsten
 3:41.07 Jacck
 3:51.15 weatherman223
 4:38.32 Bubbagrub
*6x6x6*(19)

 2:35.12 arquillian
 2:41.28 jaysammey777
 2:45.36 Eric Lentzon
 2:45.75 Keroma12
 2:47.66 Isaac Lai
 2:50.04 qaz
 2:52.93 Sean Hartman
 3:58.57 Kian
 4:12.63 obelisk477
 4:34.13 Alea
 4:34.84 João Santos
 4:52.97 The Blockhead
 5:38.58 One Wheel
 5:42.22 T1_M0
 5:44.24 Mike Hughey
 5:51.53 sqAree
 6:36.79 kbrune
 7:17.18 MatsBergsten
 9:45.32 weatherman223
*7x7x7*(16)

 3:38.69 Eric Lentzon
 3:39.60 arquillian
 4:00.77 qaz
 4:11.46 Keroma12
 4:32.26 Sean Hartman
 6:28.39 Kian
 6:29.13 Alea
 6:58.14 The Blockhead
 7:03.78 obelisk477
 7:25.66 João Santos
 7:48.64 RyuKagamine
 8:05.28 Mike Hughey
 8:28.19 Bogdan
 8:31.73 sqAree
 8:38.44 One Wheel
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(36)

 15.71 Tommy Kiprillis
 16.41 Eric Lentzon
 17.62 Isaac Lai
 18.98 Sean Hartman
 19.18 cuberkid10
 20.62 FastCubeMaster
 20.65 Keroma12
 20.66 arquillian
 20.96 typeman5
 21.45 sqAree
 21.49 jaysammey777
 22.24 qaz
 22.28 Kian
 22.56 SirAD
 26.23 DGCubes
 26.93 Tx789
 30.20 muchacho
 30.41 NoProblemCubing
 30.58 Bogdan
 30.83 João Santos
 31.41 JustAnotherGenericCu
 32.70 Killernerd24
 34.00 applezfall
 37.24 Poketube6681
 37.48 TasseRasse
 39.83 CornerCutter
 41.88 Agguzi
 44.23 T1_M0
 46.54 LegendaryMJS
 46.58 Bubbagrub
 50.70 The Blockhead
 52.57 Mike Hughey
 55.00 weatherman223
 1:12.13 Aaditya Sikder
 1:13.09 Jacck
 1:16.11 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 1:18.48 Bubbagrub
 1:25.35 arquillian
 1:55.35 Sean Hartman
 2:01.78 One Wheel
 2:16.97 T1_M0
 2:24.25 sqAree
 3:16.42 NoProblemCubing
 3:42.32 João Santos
 3:48.79 Mike Hughey
 4:02.33 applezfall
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(24)

 6.77 Isaac Lai
 7.93 Eric Lentzon
 8.15 Sean Hartman
 8.17 applezfall
 9.09 jaysammey777
 9.93 arquillian
 15.28 LegendaryMJS
 19.24 h2f
 20.82 MatsBergsten
 23.79 T1_M0
 25.23 Mike Hughey
 27.48 Killernerd24
 29.37 FastCubeMaster
 31.84 João Santos
 37.47 Jonsa87
 41.22 DGCubes
 55.70 Jacck
 59.98 GarethBert11
 1:02.96 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:03.61 Bogdan
 1:04.09 Bubbagrub
 1:10.39 JustinTimeCuber
 1:45.22 Tommy Kiprillis
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 36.12 arquillian
 39.05 Daniel Lin
 52.81 Eric Lentzon
 1:17.64 Killernerd24
 1:21.61 jaysammey777
 1:24.90 DGCubes
 1:31.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:42.45 MatsBergsten
 1:42.96 Mike Hughey
 1:44.05 FastCubeMaster
 1:46.17 YoAkshYo
 2:12.68 kbrune
 3:57.94 Bogdan
 5:06.22 Jacck
 5:16.13 RyuKagamine
 5:55.29 Sean Hartman
 DNF João Santos
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF GarethBert11
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 4:29.90 arquillian
 5:04.64 Keroma12
 6:03.12 h2f
 6:56.95 yoinneroid
 7:00.91 T1_M0
12:12.69 Jacck
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

12:19.67 Killernerd24
12:29.27 MatsBergsten
13:36.16 arquillian
15:15.54 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF GenTheThief
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

32:16.06 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

10/10 (14:45)  arquillian
9/10 (12:20)  the super cuber
9/10 (32:37)  Killernerd24
9/10 (50:11)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (56:37)  jaysammey777
13/22 (60:00)  Keroma12
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Sean Hartman
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 53.62 arquillian
 1:10.55 T1_M0
 1:17.66 Isaac Lai
 1:22.56 Bogdan
 1:35.33 MatsBergsten
 1:50.54 Mike Hughey
 2:46.39 Sean Hartman
 DNF applezfall
*2-3-4 Relay*(32)

 50.05 Tommy Kiprillis
 54.84 FastCubeMaster
 54.92 cuberkid10
 56.28 Isaac Lai
 56.87 Sean Hartman
 59.86 Eric Lentzon
 1:07.74 arquillian
 1:11.78 Keroma12
 1:14.61 Kian
 1:21.27 sqAree
 1:24.55 Arttu Puttonen
 1:24.78 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.71 João Santos
 1:30.24 obelisk477
 1:32.99 GarethBert11
 1:33.37 LegendaryMJS
 1:42.87 NoProblemCubing
 1:44.89 CornerCutter
 1:46.02 T1_M0
 1:50.86 Killernerd24
 1:52.23 Alea
 1:52.82 Bogdan
 1:53.10 The Blockhead
 1:53.32 applezfall
 1:54.27 Mike Hughey
 2:13.63 Poketube6681
 2:15.35 Hucklebberry
 2:19.17 weatherman223
 2:24.17 One Wheel
 2:36.95 theos
 2:56.66 MatsBergsten
 3:20.12 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 2:10.06 Isaac Lai
 2:25.18 Sean Hartman
 2:26.54 arquillian
 3:02.67 Keroma12
 3:18.17 Kian
 3:18.45 obelisk477
 3:39.95 João Santos
 3:44.49 Kenneth Svendson
 4:13.51 The Blockhead
 4:21.13 Alea
 4:41.04 Bogdan
 4:46.28 Mike Hughey
 5:51.44 One Wheel
 6:30.07 weatherman223
 6:47.73 Jacck
 7:40.65 MatsBergsten
 8:04.19 theos
 DNF Tommy Kiprillis
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)

 4:55.21 arquillian
 5:24.78 Isaac Lai
 5:51.74 Sean Hartman
 6:03.36 Keroma12
 7:26.84 Kian
 8:03.35 obelisk477
 8:23.29 Alea
 8:54.16 João Santos
 9:45.22 The Blockhead
 9:58.48 Mike Hughey
11:03.24 One Wheel
12:56.21 Jacck
14:50.55 weatherman223
15:12.97 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)

 8:54.14 arquillian
 9:26.97 Keroma12
10:05.73 Sean Hartman
13:23.55 Kian
14:04.42 obelisk477
14:58.98 Alea
15:14.58 João Santos
16:31.85 Kenneth Svendson
16:31.97 The Blockhead
19:35.37 Mike Hughey
20:52.85 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(7)

 5:33.62 Sean Hartman
 6:29.20 arquillian
 7:58.81 João Santos
 9:33.46 The Blockhead
12:53.58 Mike Hughey
14:27.80 Jacck
18:12.86 weatherman223
*Kilominx*(5)

 19.01 jaysammey777
 45.86 Sean Hartman
 1:01.33 João Santos
 1:04.45 The Blockhead
 1:21.16 sqAree
*Skewb*(31)

 3.89 Tommy Kiprillis
 4.37 Sean Hartman
 4.45 João Santos
 4.57 Isaac Lai
 4.74 Metallic Silver
 6.10 jaysammey777
 6.34 cuberkid10
 6.66 DGCubes
 7.08 qaz
 8.40 Bubbagrub
 9.45 Bogdan
 9.57 weatherman223
 9.71 FastCubeMaster
 10.24 T1_M0
 10.75 Poketube6681
 11.82 The Blockhead
 11.86 applezfall
 11.89 NoProblemCubing
 12.53 CornerCutter
 13.31 arquillian
 14.47 Kenneth Svendson
 14.74 Alea
 15.25 Speedy
 15.29 theos
 15.59 LegendaryMJS
 16.95 Mike Hughey
 18.82 GarethBert11
 18.97 obelisk477
 19.57 MatsBergsten
 25.17 Jacck
 25.38 sqAree
*Clock*(8)

 7.32 jaysammey777
 7.43 qaz
 12.76 Sean Hartman
 21.57 The Blockhead
 21.76 sqAree
 24.52 Mike Hughey
 25.07 João Santos
 31.46 weatherman223
*Pyraminx*(34)

 3.07 DGCubes
 3.80 NoProblemCubing
 3.95 Eric Lentzon
 4.01 Sean Hartman
 4.14 CornerCutter
 4.27 applezfall
 4.31 Isaac Lai
 4.81 FastCubeMaster
 5.15 Tommy Kiprillis
 5.29 jaysammey777
 5.32 João Santos
 5.37 turtwig
 5.80 cuberkid10
 5.91 Ghost Cuber
 5.99 qaz
 6.79 arquillian
 7.05 Dale Nash
 7.06 JustAnotherGenericCu
 7.59 T1_M0
 7.97 sqAree
 8.62 TasseRasse
 9.75 Kenneth Svendson
 10.14 Alea
 10.53 LegendaryMJS
 12.25 GarethBert11
 12.46 weatherman223
 12.53 Moonwink Cuber
 13.02 Bubbagrub
 13.64 Poketube6681
 14.10 Jacck
 15.11 Speedy
 21.65 Mike Hughey
 21.90 The Blockhead
 44.62 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(16)

 50.09 Eric Lentzon
 54.85 Isaac Lai
 1:09.07 GenTheThief
 1:10.77 cuberkid10
 1:15.39 DGCubes
 1:18.25 Killernerd24
 1:21.90 arquillian
 1:35.03 Sean Hartman
 1:55.65 João Santos
 2:08.52 Alea
 2:27.78 The Blockhead
 2:31.74 Bogdan
 2:49.33 applezfall
 2:51.80 Corner Twist Cubing
 4:15.54 Mike Hughey
 4:48.99 weatherman223
*Square-1*(25)

 11.58 Tommy Kiprillis
 12.55 Isaac Lai
 13.57 cuberkid10
 18.86 jaysammey777
 20.27 DGCubes
 20.62 arquillian
 21.05 qaz
 21.39 Eric Lentzon
 22.33 Sean Hartman
 27.30 applezfall
 29.12 FastCubeMaster
 34.67 T1_M0
 35.31 Corner Twist Cubing
 36.88 Bubbagrub
 38.28 João Santos
 42.20 TasseRasse
 46.73 Bogdan
 50.55 CornerCutter
 51.46 Mike Hughey
 53.83 The Blockhead
 56.97 Alea
 57.08 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.34 RyuKagamine
 1:22.42 weatherman223
 1:30.56 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

27 jaysammey777
30 DGCubes
32 Bubbagrub
32 Mike Hughey
32 Bogdan
36 Killernerd24
36 theos
37 T1_M0
37 arquillian
38 Sean Hartman
38 kbrune
39 DuLe
56 JustAnotherGenericCu
58 weatherman223
91 The Blockhead
DNF  qaz

*Contest results*

595 arquillian
557 Sean Hartman
487 Isaac Lai
446 Eric Lentzon
441 jaysammey777
378 Tommy Kiprillis
353 João Santos
343 qaz
340 cuberkid10
331 DGCubes
328 FastCubeMaster
324 Keroma12
302 Mike Hughey
302 T1_M0
278 Killernerd24
262 Kian
257 Bogdan
237 obelisk477
235 applezfall
233 sqAree
228 The Blockhead
227 Alea
199 CornerCutter
197 Kenneth Svendson
176 weatherman223
172 MatsBergsten
168 JustinTimeCuber
165 LegendaryMJS
159 typeman5
159 Jonsa87
156 JustAnotherGenericCu
147 NoProblemCubing
144 turtwig
142 Bubbagrub
140 kbrune
138 GarethBert11
131 Poketube6681
131 SirAD
128 TasseRasse
119 Jacck
115 Corner Twist Cubing
99 One Wheel
99 willtri4
99 TheRubiksCombo
98 MASTERMIND2368
88 LostGent
87 Moonwink Cuber
85 GenTheThief
85 theos
81 Agguzi
77 Dale Nash
75 Daniel Lin
69 muchacho
69 Metallic Silver
60 YoAkshYo
58 Hucklebberry
56 Ordway Persyn
56 Edmund
56 Tx789
50 jschwarz21
50 PessiA04
48 pjk
43 Deri Nata Wijaya
36 h2f
36 ELRyan
34 the super cuber
31 RyuKagamine
29 Speedy
27 Leandro Carvalho
25 greentgoatgal
24 Arttu Puttonen
23 Ghost Cuber
23 JoshuaStacker
21 xbrandationx
20 OJ Cubing
18 Aaditya Sikder
18 kprox1994
16 yoinneroid
15 DuLe
10 w!LDd0G
8 [email protected]
6 arbivara


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay 2nd in 2-4


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 8, 2017)

3bld
34.12, DNF(20.87)[3 corners], 58.88= 34.12


----------



## arquillian (Aug 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> *3BLD: *39.05, 20.87*[2 flipped edges]*, DNF(37.27)*= 39.05
> 3x3: *20.25, 12.88, 15.05, 12.64, 15.56= 14.50


wasn't daniel's 3bld 20 off by two flipped edges? I remember seeing it last night and going wtf did I just beat daniel lin
also do people with same fmc results get the same points? quite a few ties this week


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

5th in Pyra!


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 8, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results for week 31: congrats to arquillian, Sean and Isaac!
> 
> *2x2x2*(59)
> 
> ...



My times seem to be inaccurately recorded. I competed and received times in 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx, but my only time recorded was 2x2, and it was set as a DNF. (Times are on the first page)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 8, 2017)

arquillian said:


> wasn't daniel's 3bld 20 off by two flipped edges? I remember seeing it last night and going wtf did I just beat daniel lin


oh i forgot to mark it as a DNF woops. but yeah you beat me lol


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3bld
> 34.12, DNF(20.87)[3 corners], 58.88= 34.12


Now I am getting confused! Is this next weeks comp, I just corrected your DNF for week 31?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2017)

Dale Nash said:


> My times seem to be inaccurately recorded. I competed and received times in 2x2, 3x3, and Pyraminx, but my only time recorded was 2x2, and it was set as a DNF. (Times are on the first page)


OK, I see. Everything on a line after // is regarded as a comment and removed.
Try entering the five times in each event before the // (and the average if you want after or not at all).
The program calculates the result from all five times (so it is calculated in the same way for all competitors).
I fixed your results for this week, please try the other way around next week .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2017)

After some corrections to the result lists it is now time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery .

Express way this time, the lottery number is 24. That is *Kenneth Svendson!* *Congratulations!*
(that sounds nice, almost Swedish )


----------

